# Yummy new custom is here!



## chest rockwell (Jan 3, 2008)

i figured i would take some quick pics before i spilled beer on it ,and played it with my greasy pizza hands.
and yes the fretboard is ebony with pearlaroid inlays and binding.


----------



## blackout (Jan 3, 2008)

Mate...sick guitar! The only thing I would change would be the inlays, but they do kinda suit it. What bridge model is it?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 3, 2008)

If that had 2 extra frets I might have to break into your house and steal it. Blackout, it's a ZR-7 trem.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2008)

I just died...


----------



## blackout (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool, I do like ZRs HELL of a lot more than any of the edges. I heard ibanez was announcing some new trems this year, just wondered if that was one of them.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually you can see their new EdgeZero trem on their website which has the ZR's zero point system but still knife edge for some reason.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just one amazing custom S!!! Excellent choice (will the next one be a 24 fret S7, I wonder?).

Congrats and cheers

Eske


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow thats fucking nice man - I demand more pics!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks pretty killer Buz, congrats man! Silverburst is an awesome finish!


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 3, 2008)

Now thats an Ibanez I could live with


----------



## budda (Jan 3, 2008)

as soon as i saw the pic i was like "damn it. i didnt want an ibby 7 that bad until i saw this one."

does this mean your red RGA(?) goes up for grabs at the ss.org buy and sell?  lol

i'd love to see a pic of that puppy in action


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 3, 2008)

Pure class.


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2008)

blackout said:


> Mate...sick guitar! The only thing I would change would be the inlays, but they do kinda suit it. What bridge model is it?



Dude, sharkfins are legend.  When I was a wee lad, 20 years ago or so, all I ever wanted was an Ibby with 'fins on it.  Sharkfins on an EMG'd S-series with a reverse headstock is godlike.  I also LOVE guitars without trussrod covers for some reason. I'd love to take the one off of my UV if it wouldn't leave screwholes behind. 

Gorgeous guitar Buz. If you ever want to get together for beers and let me drool over that, or any of your customs, I'll pick up the tab.


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> I also LOVE guitars without trussrods for some reason.


 

I'm sure you mean truss rod covers


----------



## Leon (Jan 3, 2008)

i also don't see a string retainer bar.

pretty F'ing hot, though


----------



## shadowgenesis (Jan 3, 2008)

the finish is a bit high-contrast for me, i would have liked a subtler fade. but that's a pretty sweet guitar. You're a lucky dude


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 3, 2008)

Leon said:


> i also don't see a string retainer bar.
> 
> pretty F'ing hot, though



yah sometimes they put them on, and sometimes not ? i called them on it ,and they said its not an issue if its not there. i prefer it, but im not gonna stress.
thanks for the replies all. im gonna get some betta pics tomorrow


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> I also LOVE guitars without trussrods for some reason.



Because you love paying for a new neck every week?

Hey, you're right, that _is_ pretty hot!

Awesome axe, Buz. Reckon you'll end up getting a custom 8, too?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks bitchin' man. I also favor the no tr cover look.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Because you love paying for a new neck every week?



I think he means truss rod cover ;D


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 3, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> yah sometimes they put them on, and sometimes not ? i called them on it ,and they said its not an issue if its not there. i prefer it, but im not gonna stress.
> thanks for the replies all. im gonna get some betta pics tomorrow



I think you should kick up a HUGE fuss. Tell them you'll go to jackson if you don't get your retainer bar


----------



## Leon (Jan 3, 2008)

i've got the retainer bar off on my RG570, and i think it puts extra stress on the locking nuts, but they've yet to break off or anything, and it still stays in tune fine. it just makes it a pain in the ass to restring, since you either have to have very small, delicate fingers, or just take it off and put it back on with all the strings loose 



maybe the S7 headstock is tilted back enough that it doesn't stress the locking nuts as much?


----------



## Abhorred (Jan 3, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I think he means truss rod cover ;D



Ehhh, don't mind me, I'm just being a douche.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 3, 2008)

Great looking guitar!
not so fond of the EMGs...


----------



## Rebourne (Jan 3, 2008)

The guitar is okay... But that chair is fucking killer!!! Seriously that's some epic shit! NICE!


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jan 3, 2008)

Rebourne said:


> The guitar is okay... But that chair is fucking killer!!! Seriously that's some epic shit! NICE!


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn that is sick


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dude...you are a god, simply for owning that guitar


----------



## RGmaster (Jan 3, 2008)

Fuck yea that looks bad as hell!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 3, 2008)

Gorgeous Axe. I like no trussrod cover too, but then i also prefer no locking nut. i dont whammy enough to warrant one. Gorgeous axe though, i love your little signature model id on the top


----------



## Codyyy (Jan 3, 2008)

Now... A production model like that. That's something I could get used to


----------



## yellowv (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn Buz why must you torture us with pics of your awesome custom Ibbys ? It's just not fair.  Awesome guitar man.


----------



## Michael (Jan 3, 2008)

That's sweet.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 3, 2008)

I must be the only dude it doesn't do anything for. And I'm the Ibanez junky.  

I don't know why. The colour I guess. And that trem. I'd rather have had a trans finish and a LoPro...but I'm not an endorser and you are.

Glad you like it man! Sell your RGA7!


----------



## skinhead (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice S. But the color isn't working IMO.

White with gold sparkles would work.


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 3, 2008)

love it


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 3, 2008)

MEH!


























 Sike. It's awesome, dude. Looks t-riffic. Must be pretty fucking nice to get your own custom shit for free. Btw, POST MORE, besides just shit about you.  I'm sure you have many awesome and interesting insights. N' shit.


----------



## Luan (Jan 3, 2008)

Not my taste, but very cool, and thanks for posting it


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 3, 2008)

Damn dude, how many is that in the past 6 months??


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 3, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Damn dude, how many is that in the past 6 months??



at least one. quite possibly two or more


----------



## playstopause (Jan 4, 2008)

Sick. 2 please.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 4, 2008)

Stunning guitar. Sharp lookin' S 7, Buz and great pics!


----------



## GiantBaba (Jan 4, 2008)

Disgustingly cool. Love the silverburst.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 4, 2008)

That is amazing. You have some of the coolest LACS guitars EVER! Congratulations


----------



## Chris (Jan 4, 2008)

djpharoah said:


> I'm sure you mean truss rod covers



 Yeah, I do.


----------



## Jason (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks pretty awesome, Buz.


----------



## Ken (Jan 4, 2008)

The Dark Wolf's right; You should post more. 'grats on your newest custom.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet axe Buz. Looking forward to your follow-up post  

PS: Throw some Blackouts in there, your VHTs will love 'em! Assuming you still use those


----------



## simsklok (Jan 4, 2008)

you never disapoint me with your collection of guitars dude, nice


----------



## dtrax (Jan 4, 2008)

Fuck me... why doesn't Ibanez release cool shit like this to the public?! Have they been eatting shit sammys for the past 10 years?!?!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome congrats


----------



## Apophis (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Regor (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice guitar! Not a big fan of S series bodies, but the ebony fretboard with sharktooths is very hawt!!

Now, lets see a family portrait please?


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, the customs just seem to get better and better. Just awesome dude!


----------



## nikt (Jan 4, 2008)

Your killing me Buz. Every LACS You order is better than the last one and all should be mass produced as they are so awsome and different

congrats!!!!


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks everyone !!! here is a couple more..








a couple people were asking for group shots......the silverburst color scheme kinda matches my cat.


----------



## nikt (Jan 4, 2008)

that RGA looks like a baritone on the last pic 

Buz: did Ken get some more new customs after that black Destroyer?? any pix ??


----------



## bobbyretelle (Jan 4, 2008)

wow. i want that.


and i agree with the cat comment


i wish you had that at the providence show so i could have stolen it....


----------



## Groff (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy hell!


----------



## kmanick (Jan 4, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> thanks everyone !!! here is a couple more..
> 
> 
> a couple people were asking for group shots......the silverburst color scheme kinda matches my cat.


 
Nice collection, but that one on the right is my favorite by far.


----------



## Durero (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## oompa (Jan 4, 2008)

fantastic taste! 

now, go pack that maple/sunburst and send it over here plz. 


no?

i +rep u again?


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 4, 2008)

Sweet stuff, life's good! Cute cat too. They're all nice but I like the RGA the most.


----------



## Leon (Jan 4, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> thanks everyone !!! here is a couple more..



i came


----------



## budda (Jan 4, 2008)

the binding on the neck of the silverburst is teh sechs.

but i still want that RGA the most haha

unearth needs to come to london (ontario) ASAP. I'll buy you guys a (real) beer?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Jan 4, 2008)

Buz, you ever thought about a Baritone LACS?

Dunno if baritone would suit the tuning but an S series baritone with 24 frets would be amazing.


----------



## FYP666 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Buz, you've just got the guitar of my dreams!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jan 4, 2008)

oh
my
good god


----------



## InTheRavensName (Jan 4, 2008)

fuck fucking me


----------



## Krunch (Jan 4, 2008)

All 4 of those customs are fantastic. I really like the maple board flamed RG and the red arch. Awesome guitars Buz!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not really a fan of sharktooth inlays but on some guitars they just work and this is one of them, seriousl nice guitar you have there congrats and that maple sunburst is the sechs


----------



## yevetz (Jan 4, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


>



Dude who are you?


----------



## Groff (Jan 4, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Dude who are you?



Look at the thread tags Vova.


----------



## yevetz (Jan 4, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Look at the thread tags Vova.



Yes new custom.......but Ibanez make customs only for endorsers.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 4, 2008)

yevetz said:


> Yes new custom.......but Ibanez make customs only for endorsers.



he's buz mcgrath from unearth.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2008)

Ibanez :: Ibanez : Artists

Unearth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

EDIT: Damn, Shawn got there first.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW, beautiful axe dude!


----------



## yevetz (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 4, 2008)

That's really really nice...can I have it?


----------



## yevetz (Jan 4, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Look at the thread tags Vova.



oh shit TAGS...I was thought about TITLE....sorry


----------



## Mr. S (Jan 4, 2008)

fuck me! i'd still kill small cute fury animals for that RGA, those things are sick, everytime i play one i think how awesome they'd be with a neck through, trem & in a 7


----------



## eelblack2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oustanding I really like your ideas and taste in customs.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 4, 2008)

That thing's pretty nice man! I don't dig sharkfins though.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jan 5, 2008)

wow...

Still like your RGA the most though...


----------



## noodles (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for ordering the guitar for me, Buz, but you got the pickups wrong.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 5, 2008)

Yah Dave, thanks for picking up the guitar that Buz ordered for you to give to me.


----------



## noodles (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2008)

Those are 4 of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## stubhead (Jan 5, 2008)

And your "main" seven is a Carvin, huh?


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 5, 2008)

group pix :


----------



## TaronKeim (Jan 5, 2008)

Lovin' the Silver Burst and like others have said, the shark teeth definately suit it.

_TJK*


----------



## Stitch (Jan 5, 2008)

Buz should totally order an S7 LACS for me. 

I'd send him some haggis or something.


----------



## mikernaut (Jan 5, 2008)

That is such a beautiful piece, congrats.  

I wish ebony on Ibanez's was an option for us common folk. Great taste in paint too, makes me even more giddy and anxious as I just sent off something unique to be refined as a Silverburst.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 5, 2008)

So Buz loves cats too?

This HAS to be a requirment to be a seven string player.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 5, 2008)

Rockwell.

Rock very well.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 6, 2008)

Chest.

Er... Chest very well.


----------



## budda (Jan 6, 2008)

hey buz, may i ask why you didnt get mother of pearl inlays and binding over pearloid? not sure it'd look all that much different, i'm just curious.

edit: it looks pretty MoP lol. which one's your favourite?


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 6, 2008)

we need a Buz Mcgrath's RGA7 Signature!!


----------



## Shawn (Jan 6, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> a couple people were asking for group shots......the silverburst color scheme kinda matches my cat.


Nice group pic! Cool cat too.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 6, 2008)

cool cat that his girlfriend or wife or whoever likes to taunt with catnip 

i want the rga


----------



## etohk (Jan 6, 2008)

Some dumb questions for you buz....Do you tell LACS what you want and they make it? Do you mock it up for them? How long did they take to make?


----------



## Stitch (Jan 7, 2008)

I stand by my earlier Haggis comment.


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 8, 2008)

etohk said:


> Some dumb questions for you buz....Do you tell LACS what you want and they make it? Do you mock it up for them? How long did they take to make?



i used to call my artist rep, and just tell him the specs. now i have a order form that i fill out, email it, and make a follow up call. with my guitars, they usually take anywhere from 4 to 7 months depending on how busy the cutsom shop is.


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2008)

That's really cool, Buz. Which ones will be on the road with you?


----------



## Naren (Jan 8, 2008)

I would consider buying either the dark red one with "Prestige" on the headstock or the dark and light orange one with the reverse headstock if Ibanez decided to make production runs of them (seriously doubt they'd do that, though). Those would be too beautiful to pass up on. I also like how the orange one only has a single dot on the 12th fret. Really nice stuff there.


----------



## swedenuck (Jan 9, 2008)

The maple board RG on the right is giving me questionable morals....


----------



## Stitch (Jan 9, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> i used to call my artist rep, and just tell him the specs. now i have a order form that i fill out, email it, and make a follow up call. with my guitars, they usually take anywhere from 4 to 7 months depending on how busy the cutsom shop is.



Haggis.


----------



## Groff (Jan 9, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Haggis.


----------



## Eric (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Buz, can we get a full family shot with the UVs in there too?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 16, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> i figured i would take some quick pics before i spilled beer on it ,and played it with my greasy pizza hands.
> and yes the fretboard is ebony with pearlaroid inlays and binding.



REALLY NICE!!!!!!


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 16, 2008)

That maple board one is stunning


----------



## Decipher (Jan 16, 2008)

Beauty Guitars Buz!! That silverburst is by far my favourite finish.......


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2008)

Buz you really need a signature. I'd gladly take any 7 you come up with over those gay dragonforce guitars!


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 16, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> Buz you really need a signature. I'd gladly take any 7 you come up with over those gay dragonforce guitars!


i just talked to my rep, and and the ibanez corprate gang is having a meeting at namm. he said he would bring it up ? so if i can get anyone to bombard ibanez with emails it wouldnt hurt. i suspect that if i ever did get a sig it would be smilar to the one in this thread.
thanks
buz


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sending Ibanez an email right now!!!


----------



## nikt (Jan 16, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> i just talked to my rep, and and the ibanez corprate gang is having a meeting at namm. he said he would bring it up ? so if i can get anyone to bombard ibanez with emails it wouldnt hurt. i suspect that if i ever did get a sig it would be smilar to the one in this thread.
> thanks
> buz



 DO IT!!!!!!! Damn it would be sweet


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, good news Buz. Thanks for sharing. 

Getting onto Tak Hosono is probably the best bet. He goes on Jemsite regularly and definitely listens to the customers. A few hundred messages from people may just do the trick.


----------



## Rebourne (Jan 16, 2008)

Let the bombardment BEGIN!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 16, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> i just talked to my rep, and and the ibanez corprate gang is having a meeting at namm. he said he would bring it up ? so if i can get anyone to bombard ibanez with emails it wouldnt hurt. i suspect that if i ever did get a sig it would be smilar to the one in this thread.
> thanks
> buz



awesome, I know everyone in this forum is on board!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 16, 2008)

chest rockwell said:


> i just talked to my rep, and and the ibanez corprate gang is having a meeting at namm. he said he would bring it up ? so if i can get anyone to bombard ibanez with emails it wouldnt hurt. i suspect that if i ever did get a sig it would be smilar to the one in this thread.
> thanks
> buz



I love you.


----------



## Variant (Jan 16, 2008)

Justin Bailey said:


> Buz you really need a signature. I'd gladly take any 7 you come up with over those gay dragonforce guitars!



 Not that I'd play one myself, but I kinda like the E-Gen... and I'm pretty sure Heman Li is enough better than most of us (and sells enough albums) to warrant his sig.  

That said, so is Buz... and that Red neck-though RGA7 is so sick. I can't help but mention the Broderick LACS either.


----------



## -K4G- (Jan 16, 2008)

hopefully its an RGA.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 16, 2008)

some amazing guitars for an amazing guitarist.

I really wish ibanez would open there custom shop up to the public. It would make buying guitars so much easier for me.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 16, 2008)

Brilliant.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 16, 2008)

Rebourne said:


> Hmmmm... Just sent my email, hopefully Ibanez has a sense of humor.



Wow.


----------



## chest rockwell (Jan 16, 2008)

dude that is amazing !!!!


----------



## RGmaster (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn this thread is never gonna die lol, but i could understand why that is one fine ass guitar....


----------



## Xaios (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh God, just about busted my gut laughing at that one!


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll send them one tomorrow.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 16, 2008)

omfg I almost died laughing


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy shit  That comic rules.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 17, 2008)

The Ibanez Buzz Mcgrath signature model, it's better than dropping babies.  Every member on here should rep you for that.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 17, 2008)

Gorgeous new beast Buz


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 17, 2008)

omfg that was brilliant


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 17, 2008)

I dunno about this particular one being the signature model of choice, I mean, ebony board and RH is cool, but tbh i'd LOVE to see that maple boarded RG7 become production. OMG.

funny comic too haha.


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd love to see the red RGA be the sig, but honestly, any of them would kick serious ass.


----------



## playstopause (Jan 17, 2008)

Rick said:


> I'd love to see the red RGA be the sig, but honestly, any of them would kick serious ass.



True. At least, any of them would be a departure from ANY production model.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 17, 2008)

Personally I'd want that RGA in production. We need some pics of Ken's guitars in this thread!


----------



## budda (Jan 17, 2008)

send that comic to explosm.net, and ask for some money. pretty sure one of the artists/owners is a metalhead and a guitar player.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 10, 2008)

fuck that is an epic guitar


----------



## brother mack (Feb 10, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> fuck that is an epic guitar



Hey Zac, when you are you going to change your rig details? Hehehe


----------



## chicks (Feb 10, 2008)

i love it ,


----------



## Alex-D33 (Feb 10, 2008)

AWESOME geeeetar  now lets get busy


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 23, 2008)

That comic just made me bust into laughter


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 23, 2008)

Adam Of Angels said:


> That comic just made me bust into laughter



Me too, but I'm pretty wasted so


----------



## RXTN (Dec 23, 2008)

Porn!


----------

